
White nationalists are openly operating on Facebook. The company won't act - NN88
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/nov/21/facebook-white-nationalists-ban-vdare-red-ice
======
Bostonian
VDARE, one of the sites mentioned in the article, does favor cutting legal and
illegal immigration in order to preserve a white majority in the U.S. It does
not advocate violence and is not the KKK. I don't think the goal of
immigration policy should be to maintain a white majority in the U.S., but I
also don't think that people who have that view should be banished from social
media.

------
tomohawk
The author has a history of calling people she disagrees with "racist" or
"white people". For example:

[https://mobile.twitter.com/juliacarriew/status/1188522396132...](https://mobile.twitter.com/juliacarriew/status/1188522396132638721)

The SPLC, has had some pretty big gaffes, such as this one, where they ended
up paying out a few million $:

[https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2018/06/maajid-...](https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2018/06/maajid-
nawaz-v-splc/562646/)

They also pay out very large salaries while stashing money in offshore
accounts

[https://freebeacon.com/issues/southern-poverty-law-center-
tr...](https://freebeacon.com/issues/southern-poverty-law-center-transfers-
millions-in-cash-to-offshore-entities/)

------
Porthos9K
Can we dissolve Facebook and put Zuckerberg and his cronies in jail now?
Federal antitrust law says we can, so let's stop fucking around and do it.

~~~
Bostonian
Federal antitrust law could be used to break up a company, but that would not
result in its CEO being imprisoned.

